# BobTail kitten breed ID help



## Minximoo24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi all, I've never had the pleasure of owning a bobbed tail kitten so I wanted to find out which breed I had. I think Sasha (stripe kitten) might be an American bobtail but I'm not certain and I have no idea what breed Meikoo (chocolate point) might be.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow, they are beautiful! Sasha is just gorgeous! Are they siblings? 

American bobtails are very rare. Cats of mixed breeds (moggies) can have bobbed tails, too. Sasha does look like an American bobtail. You can always do a DNA test to be sure about her lineage. Without papers, you can never be sure what breed they really are by looking at them. Are Sasha's hind legs longer than her front? I'm not sure about Meikoo looks like. Btw, Meikoo looks more like a mitted seal point instead of a chocolate point. Chocolate points have a creamy-white-colored body whereas seal points have a brownish-colored body. I'd call Sasha a torbie. Tabby and tortie put together. Here is an article about bob-tailed cat breeds.


----------



## Minximoo24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you so much for replying! I adopted them both off of CL but from 2 different owners. Sasha wasn't taken care of and Meikoo came from a hoarder's house that the new owner was rehoming all of their pets. You have given me a lot of great information that I didn't know before. I was confused about the seal point chocolate point but now it makes more sense when I looked it up, I tried to place Meikoo with a Toybob or Mekong but like you said unless you do a DNA test you never know. Thanks for all the great infor!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're very welcome! Glad I could help! Thank you so much for rescuing them! Colorpoint cat genetics can be quite confusing! Meikoo looks too big to be a Toybob. Not sure about the Mekong but, yes, you'll have to do a DNA test to be sure. I have heard that they don't work very well but you really only need what breed/breeds make up Sasha and Meikoo's lineage.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There are some "bobtail" breeds, that are born with their shortened tails......sometimes bobtails are a result of an accident, one of my Devon Rex cats has a bobbed tail because her dam chewed it off after he was born.. The brown mackeral tabby "Sasha" possibly could be an American Bobtail, doesn't have a Manx head or ear set, but to be sure you would need the paper work of their registration by a breeder from a registered cat association, such as CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc. or TICA=The International Cat Association. I love bob tail or tailless cats and bred registered Manx and Cymrics (longhair) for many years. What you have are "Domestic Longhairs", their coats look too fluffy to be Domestic Shorthairs. All very lovely cats!


----------



## Minximoo24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh I see, yeah I kinda figured he was to big lol. However, I'll keep in mind what you said about the DNA test and not expect to much from it.

Oh thanks for the info catloferami! Cymrics are sooo beautiful, but I've never had the pleasure of seeing one in person. I cat sat for a friend who had two Manx kittens and that's when I fell in love with rumpies and bobs Also, as you said their little tails could have been damaged. I'm so sorry that happened to your kitty though!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Minximoo24 said:


> Oh I see, yeah I kinda figured he was to big lol. However, I'll keep in mind what you said about the DNA test and not expect to much from it.


Yes, a wee bit too big. Alrighty! Tell me what the results are if you decided to do it.


----------

